# Blue Screen Signal Loss Detected ....



## vlj9r (Nov 23, 2005)

While watching Kitchen Nightmares on the local FOX affiliate in Tampa, FL I got a blue screen on my HR20. It reads Signal Loss Detected Service LD3 (1319). For a minute I thought the unit froze but I'm able to get other channels.

Jerry


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Sounds like a problem with DirecTV's feed of your local Fox station. Did it fix itself?


----------



## vlj9r (Nov 23, 2005)

fixed itself in 20 mins. Only affected the HD broadcast.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

I've had similar trouble my my locals from time to time. I have a rooftop antenna so sometimes I watch HD feeds from that and notice that even they have issues from time to time with the broadcast. I can switch to the SD feed and things are fine. Sometimes, the HD feed will downgrade itself - if they're having too much trouble - to the SD feed. Glad to see it was resolved rather quickly.


----------



## thebarge (Aug 28, 2006)

vlj9r said:


> While watching Kitchen Nightmares on the local FOX affiliate in Tampa, FL I got a blue screen on my HR20. It reads Signal Loss Detected Service LD3 (1319). For a minute I thought the unit froze but I'm able to get other channels.
> 
> Jerry


Same problem, same location, same program. Was that an ugly obnoxious blue error screen or what?


----------



## linger (Nov 5, 2005)

I lost all of my DC locals for about 20 minutes last night too. It was around 8pm, they were all back on at 8:30. I was getting a searching for signal message.


----------



## mchaney (Aug 17, 2006)

Exact same message here, same channel, same program. Obnoxious huge blocky letters on a blue background: Signal Loss, Service ID 3 (1319). Happened at least 5 different times around the 8:30pm to 8:40pm timeframe. The latter 1/3 to 1/4 of the show was fine.

Mike


----------



## Kishore (Feb 11, 2007)

I got same message on same channel (FOX 13 - Tampa) for an recorded episode of 'Til Death which was aired on Wed. It was repeated for 3 times for about 20 sec each.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

It sounds like the local station lost its network feed.


----------



## mchaney (Aug 17, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> It sounds like the local station lost its network feed.


I think it's more likely that DirecTV just lost their feed from that channel, not that the channel lost its network feed. If the channel lost its network feed, you'd either get a message from the channel or a blank screen, not a message that your DirecTV box lost its signal and that message sure looked like an HR20 message not a network/channel message.

Mike


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

mchaney said:


> I think it's more likely that DirecTV just lost their feed from that channel, not that the channel lost its network feed. If the channel lost its network feed, you'd either get a message from the channel or a blank screen, not a message that your DirecTV box lost its signal and that message sure looked like an HR20 message not a network/channel message.


The local could lose its feed for a certain period of time before anyone at the station noticed and covered it. I don't know what message the station's satellite receiver would display during that time, but I guessed that was it.

When D* loses its feed, after enough time, they put up a slide telling the viewer not to call, because they are aware of the problem and are working on it.

You could be right, it could be the message from D*'s receiver during the period before anyone noticing the feed was gone.


----------

